# when to switch to 12/12?



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe this is a dumb question. Do I wait for the plant to show it's sex then go to 12/12, or do I go to 12/12 to make it declare it's sex? THe plants are 24 days from germ. About 9 inches tall, maybe a foot wide, really bushy. The 3 in pic are the best of the lot; there are 4 others. Northern lights #5, CFL lights, FF grow big every other watering, black gold soil. If you experienced growers think it's ok to go 12/12 I will. Not too early? 

Also, I've heard that the plant will double in size once flowering. Does it get taller, or wider, or both? 

thanks:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2008)

Those look realy good..you can go 12/12 anytime..just the longer you veg the bigger the plant...some here go 12/12 from seed...but as you have read that you should flower when the plant is mature enough..alternateing nodes is a good sign...and as for double in size..that depends on strain..Hope this helps KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Melissa (Jul 4, 2008)

*:yeahthat: and your plants look green and healthy ,,goodluck with the rest of the grow:48:*


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 4, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> alternateing nodes is a good sign...



so, uh, what does alternating nodes mean:holysheep:

and the plants will show sex AFTER 12/12?

thanks


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 4, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> so, uh, what does alternating nodes mean:holysheep:
> 
> and the plants will show sex AFTER 12/12?
> 
> thanks



That depends at least somewhat on the individual plant.  One of my ladies showed here sex after only a few weeks of 18/6 veg.

Anyways, as to your main question, I guess the decision is just up to you.  If you want to harvest sooner, switch to 12/12 sooner.  If you want to guarantee the biggest harvest, then of course let your plants veg longer before you start the flowering process.  There is no right or wrong way to go about this.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> so, uh, what does alternating nodes mean:holysheep:
> 
> and the plants will show sex AFTER 12/12?
> 
> thanks


All mj plants will express their sexual preference by exhibiting "pre-flowers", under any light regime, 'when' they become sexually mature. Usually coinciding with alternate node growth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> so, uh, what does alternating nodes mean:holysheep:
> 
> and the plants will show sex AFTER 12/12?
> 
> thanks


 
Best way 4me to discribe it is when the branches start to come off the stalk "alternating"..and not accross from each other..hopefully someone here can post a photo 4U..But the branches start to look like stairs going up the plant and not a ladder...Im high right now and just confused myself..lol..Good luck and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 5, 2008)

righty right...think I'll let 'em go a bit longer...thanks everyone. I'll post pics when I _think_ I seee some kind of pre-flowers or alternating nodes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

we want pcs now man...NOW


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2008)

I need..I need..come on man...we want MJ porn


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 5, 2008)

The plant shows is sex as part of the preflowering process. To reach this process you'll need to switch to 12/12. The first week is the seedling week, followed by the vegetative period that should last a minimum of one week, meaning that in theory, you should be able to that the flowering period and identify your plants sex after two weeks, though it is not recommended. the plants are still not stong enough at this stage and you wanna build a solid plant for the flowering period. from the second week and on, it is best to wait until the plants read 8 to 9 inches, it is then safer to start the flowering process (12/12 light cycle) and the nutrients change.

Within 3 days you should begin to see first sex signs (as you can clearly see on the recent photos i've added to my grow journal).

I wish you best of luck with your grow mate! these ladies look really nice so far


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2008)

Driphuse said:
			
		

> The plant shows is sex as part of the preflowering process. To reach this process you'll need to switch to 12/12. The first week is the seedling week, followed by the vegetative period that should last a minimum of one week, meaning that in theory, you should be able to that the flowering period and identify your plants sex after two weeks, though it is not recommended. the plants are still not stong enough at this stage and you wanna build a solid plant for the flowering period. from the second week and on, it is best to wait until the plants read 8 to 9 inches, it is then safer to start the flowering process (12/12 light cycle) and the nutrients change.
> 
> Within 3 days you should begin to see first sex signs (as you can clearly see on the recent photos i've added to my grow journal).
> 
> I wish you best of luck with your grow mate! these ladies look really nice so far



Plants will show sex when they are sexually mature, whether they are in 24, 18, or 12 hours of light.  You do not need to put your plants into 12/12 to sex them.  Also, regardless of the light regime, the plants will not show sex until they reach a certain age--you simply cannot sex 2 week old plants--they are not sexually mature enough.  It can take up to 2 weeks to sex the plants when you change the light to 12/12.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2008)

> The plant shows is sex as part of the preflowering process. To reach this process you'll need to switch to 12/12.



.. Not true... pre-flowering can and "will" occur under vegging light regime, once the plant has reached "sexual maturity"..
from "Marijuana Horticulture" by Joges Cervantes ... Chapter 4


> Pre-flowes, as described by Clarke in Marijuana botany, as primordial, are the first indication of the plants sex. The pre-flowers grow at branch internodes just behind the leaf spur or stipule about the fourth week of vegatative growth, when the plant is six to eight weeks old. This is a signs of sexual maturity, the first sign that it is preparing for the next stage of growth, flowering.
> You can see pre-flower with the naked eye, but a 10 - 30X magnifier will make viewing easier. You can accuratly determine sex after 8 weeks. Useing this method, you can distinguish sex before inducing flowering.


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 5, 2008)

Hick I have been reading the same book - he says there's no benefit to going 12/12 before preflowering...although obviously you can, like the "12/12 from seed" people do. I'm in no big rush...I've waited this long...they're only 25 days from germination. I'm gonna wait awhile and see what happens. I would like to figure out which are male so I can make some room in the grow space, tho  :fid:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> Hick I have been reading the same book - he says there's no benefit to going 12/12 before preflowering...although obviously you can, like the "12/12 from seed" people do. I'm in no big rush...I've waited this long...they're only 25 days from germination. I'm gonna wait awhile and see what happens. I would like to figure out which are male so I can make some room in the grow space, tho :fid:


 
It is very easy to tell the males from the females. The females will slowly steal all the closet space from the males . All jokes aside I would let them go another week or two. Between 14-18 inches they will start showing signs of their sex. This is not definite, but they apear to be more indica then anything else so they will become sexually mature quicker then their sativa sisters.


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 6, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I need..I need..come on man...we want MJ porn



I don't know about porn but here's some family snapshots...I'm the guy in the foreground, wearing the camo 

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2008)

those look great my friend..Thanks thats what I needed..lol


----------

